# Quince Wine



## PricklyPear (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,
Has anyone here tried to make wine from quinces and is willing to share their experience?
All the recipes I found specify the number of quinces per gallon of wine, but not their weight. I suspect they used smaller quinces than what I have and I don't want to start guessing... (If I use the same number of fruits per gallon of wine I get over 6.5 kilos which seems to much for me)

Thanks


----------



## petes (Sep 27, 2008)

I've a couple going presently: as you've pointed out on checking back recipes do seem to base around fruit numbers rather then weight. FWIW one of mine is 3 Imperial gallon, that's 13.5 litres, or about 3.5 gallon US , for 12 lbs of fruit, or 6 kg.
That recipe is based around one found on www.makinghomemadewineandbeer.com


----------



## PricklyPear (Sep 28, 2008)

The numbers you mentioned are quite similar to what I had in mind (around 0.5 kg of fruits per liter of wine).

Thanks.


----------

